# Good, cheap knife?



## BatteryCharger (Jul 30, 2005)

I like to carry a 3-4" folding knife clipped onto my pocket. I generally buy the $8-10 knives on sale at various sporting good stores, but they usually start falling apart after I carry it for a few months. What is a good, cheap knife about that size I can carry, that won't fall apart? I know nothing about who makes good knives...


----------



## raggie33 (Jul 30, 2005)

i dont know much about knifes but my freind gave me a couple a swiss army one thats green used in miltary and a case i like em both a lot i recenlty sharpened em


----------



## billgr (Jul 30, 2005)

ka-bar folding hunter Dozier design.....3"......aus 8 steel

on Bladeforums, it is generally considered to be THE best knife under $20.....goes for @ $19


----------



## Mrd 74 (Jul 30, 2005)

I second billgr, nothing better for the money and totally ambidextrous too.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 30, 2005)

KaBar Dozier
Benchmade Pika
Kershaw Vapor
Join us at bladeforums.com!


----------



## Minjin (Jul 30, 2005)

We need a price range...

Mark


----------



## bjn70 (Jul 30, 2005)

If you are interested in knives at the low end of the price range then you can find good deals at WalMart and so forth, from manufacturers like Buck, Gerber, Schrade. CRKT makes good knives at low prices but they may be too expensive for WalMart.

Buck, Gerber, Schrade, Benchmade, CRKT, SOG, Spyderco all make good products and in a wide range of prices. You might have to browse websites that sell a variety of knives to find one that has the range of features and price that you like.


----------



## thesurefire (Jul 30, 2005)

I Dont have a Dozier, but the benchmade pika gives good bang for the buck. Its benchmade and around 30 dollars. The kershaw vapor is also a good knife, but both these knifes are around 20-30 dollars, witch is what I consider the minimum you need to spend to get a good quality product.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jul 31, 2005)

eBay has some cheap knives. I bought a bunch at about $1.00 each a while back. even with shipping they came out under $2.00 and I still have one.
Very sharp at first and I guess it could be sharpened again but for it's main use I like it a bit dull. That way it cuts through the plastic wrap but not throuogh the plastic bottles... I used a sharp knife once and ended up with 5 of the six bottles of water opened in a most unusual way.


----------



## Hans (Jul 31, 2005)

Spyderco Endura or Spyderco Delica in VG-10 with FRN handles. VG-10 is a very good steel that'll stay sharp even if you use your knife a lot, easy to sharpen. The FRN handles are very light and almost indestructible. Reliable backlock.

Best bang for the buck IMO, and knives you'll be able to use for a long, long time. My oldest Delica is 6 years old and still going strong. 

Hans


----------



## cdf (Jul 31, 2005)

I second the delica and endura in FRN , they will give good long service .

Chris


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jul 31, 2005)

WalMart sells a pretty nice folder under the Winchester name for eight bucks and change. It's heavy as a brick, but nicely balanced. Blade is about one-third serrated. It opens smoothly and has dual studs for either hand. For as big as it is, it rides nicely with pocket clip.

Geoff


----------



## chmsam (Aug 1, 2005)

Usually you can get a good knife, or a cheap knife, but not a good cheap knife, especially in the under $25 range. But from roughly that point on up, there are tons and tons of choices.

There are lots of different knive manufacturers, blade designs, blade materials, etc. to consider. Look at some of the knife forums or magazines to get an idea of what is available and to better understand what different materials and styles can do. A little research will open a whole bunch of choices for you, so save your money until you can find a knife that suits your needs. 

Generally, to get the best quality and the best durablility from a knife, buy the best you can afford. I'd suggest being willing to spend from $50 to up to $100, but there are a lot of knives that will serve you well for way, way, way under $100 -- there are hundreds of knives to choose from in that range, and remember, a good knife will serve you for a lifetime.


----------



## daloosh (Aug 1, 2005)

Lots of good recommendations here, my faves for cheap, reliable, general use knife are the Spyderco Delica or Endura, the Kershaw Leek, and the Benchmade Pika, in that order. 

A great place on the net is New Graham, for upscale knives at great prices. A purveyor of more affordable knives is Smoky Mountain Knife Works.

cheers
daloosh


----------



## sween1911 (Aug 1, 2005)

Best bang for the buck is the Spyderco Endura/Delica. IMHO, anyway.


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 1, 2005)

im a fan of the benchmade pika it looks sexy


----------



## StoneDog (Aug 1, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Spyderco. The company was built around what is now the Delica/Endura line.

Jon


----------



## dwl1966 (Aug 1, 2005)

This knife might be at your price limit, but the Camillus Heat has gotten rave reviews. 3.65", Aus-8 steel, Robo-Opening mechanism which allows you to press down on a flipper and the internal spring does the rest (perfectly legal). Can find for under $40 at Knifeforums.com or Bladeforums.com.

Doug
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/touche.gif


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 1, 2005)

hey i have the camillus blaze which is the smaller 3 inch blade lighter more useful brother of the heat got it for 36 bucks and if you want smaller still there is the sizzle 2.75inch blade cant go wrong with any of them


----------



## MarkLam (Aug 3, 2005)

if you are really looking for hard use & good quality knife that last a very longtime with the most reasonable price, nothing compare to swiss army knives; 2 brands - Victorinox or Wenger 
If you are looking for bigger knife (i.e. around 3"), for safety reason, pick a model with backlock or slidelock (or anything that can lock the main blade) so that it will not retrieve during hard use and cut you.
Check this website, I think it is on sales now and it also allow you to pick your knife according to price.

http://www.knifeworks.com/

Good hunting...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Mark


----------



## chmsam (Aug 3, 2005)

I have not personally seen them yet, but Spyderco has a new line of knives. The Byrd knives all appear to have an msrp of under $30.


----------



## Cmoore (Aug 3, 2005)

No question about it -- KaBar Dozier and Victorinox Swiss Army knives are the best quality, low cost knives available today.


----------



## Blades (Aug 3, 2005)

Opinel. But it doesn't have a clip, great little knives, a few different sizes.
"Columbia River Knife and Tool" makes a few inexpensive knives. 



Blades


----------



## pedalinbob (Aug 3, 2005)

I love my little Victorinox Recruit...I wish the blades locked.

Bob


----------



## xochi (Aug 6, 2005)

My experience with the byrd knives is that they are chinese knives but with decent steel and spyderco styling. I've only used the crossbill and bought 2. One broke after a little over a week the other is still going strong. If you clear your mind of any type of spyderco expectations the byrd knives are good for the money.


----------



## wquiles (Aug 9, 2005)

Just my honest opinion, but there is no such thing as a "good" and "cheap" knife. You can probably find an OK knife cheap, but not what I would call a "good" knife.

Handle material, locking mechanism, and blade material are important to me, but above all, it is the blade material that maters most. I used to buy "cheap" knives, but the problem is always that they don't stay sharp for long, since most all cheap knives use cheap steel.

I put my money where my mouth is and saved for a long time, and then waited 8 months to get a custom, left handed, Chris Reeve Sebenza Small Classic. I carry it almost every day, and the VG-10 steel stays razor sharp for a freaking long time. I have never regreted this purchase, and like somebody said above, a good knife will serve you for ever /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

So back to your question, in my opinion, get a knife with the best steel blade that you can afford, so that it will stay sharpest the longest under actual use. From the posts above, the Spiderco's with VG-10 would be my preference if you want to stay with something affordable (instead of cheap) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

EDIT: I am mistaken in the Sebbie's steel. It is not VG-10 but BG42, which is what Chris R. used back in 2000 when I ordered mine. Here is a picture of my well-used, and still in great shape LEFT hand small classic with my other EDC knife, a CRKT M1:






Will


----------



## John N (Aug 10, 2005)

I also carry a Sebbie, but I recently purchased a Doug Ritter Mini-RSK MK1 and am very impressed. Not cheap perhaps, but a lot of knife for the price (~$100). Benchmade Axis lock, fully ambidextrous and S30V steel (same as my Sebbie).

-john


----------



## wquiles (Aug 10, 2005)

John,

Thanks so much. My Sebbie is the small Classic (left hand) but I have been looking for a larger knife to replace my Columbia River Lightfoot M1 Folder. I just ordered the full-size RSK for $105 - not bad /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Will


----------



## revolvergeek (Aug 11, 2005)

Lots of good advice here. Personally I would go for:
Cheapest to most expensive:
- Victorinox Farmer/soldier/Tinker
- Kershaw Vapor
- Dozier/Kabar Folding Hunter
- Kershaw Leek
- Spyderco Delica
- Benchmade Griptilian/Mini Griptilian

If you shop hard you can pick up a Tinker and a Vapor or Folding hunter for a little less than $40 and be very well prepared.


----------



## Wutda (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll repeat what other's have already mentioned...Spyderco in VG-10 steel. I carry an Endura clipped in my front pocket. I realy like it - good steel, lightweight, removable clip, dependable lockback, and fairly inexpensive.


----------



## dwl1966 (Aug 13, 2005)

Lots of good quality knives for suggestions. I have a Kershaw Leek that is a great EDC - thin, easy to carry, fast assisted opening, nice blade shape, holds an edge well, easy to touch up every once in a while. 

Doug


----------

